# LP to MP3



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there any way to capture my LP's on to MP3s format using my computer. Long shot I know I'm just wondering as I play my MP3s on my PC through my stereo amp and speakers.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

USB turntable - just do a google search. There seem to be loads to choose from.
These seem to be getting more common as more people want to convert vinyl to digital.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Although they sell them on QVC, Maplins have the ION USB turntables on offer frequently, and the prices are coming down over time with the cheapest models down to @£40 from @£90 and may be the best option if you don't have a turntable already although I know nothing of the quality of the decks.
I have a kit somewhere that pre-dates the USB turntables and consists of a connector and software package to record and tweak the incoming music stream from an audio source (i.e turntable) but found most stuff available to download already so haven't used it. It is something like Magix Audio Cleaning Lab or Steinberg Clean but I don't think they come with any connectors.

Steve O.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Would it be easier to stick the line out on the LP player into the soundcard and record line in in Soundforge or similar?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

it's probably easier, and get better results, just to but them (or obtain them.... cough) on MP3 - the amount of time you take doing it and buying the kit to do it means most people who start out never finish.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

In The Detail said:


> it's probably easier, and get better results, just to but them (or obtain them.... cough) on MP3 - the amount of time you take doing it and buying the kit to do it means most people who start out never finish.


Agree'd, just download what you want:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I have an USB turntable, they work fine, but the size of the files on my PC were massive.

I never did get a chance to trim them, as I crashed (Unrelated btw) and lost the files.

Havent got round to doing it again, as it is quite time consuming, you have have play the whole album, whilst the PC collates the data.

hth

Tony


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

If you already have a decent turntable you want to use, try PROJECT PHONOBOX II USB

A tad expensive but gives excellent results :thumb


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Frothey said:


> it's probably easier, and get better results, just to but them (or obtain them.... cough) on MP3 - the amount of time you take doing it and buying the kit to do it means most people who start out never finish.


this can have its pitfalls tho, my father in law wanted me to get hold of some music for him that hes got on lp and i went down the downloading route as opposed to buying a turntable. only problem is some of the stuff hes got is really obscure and finding it online isnt an option. so i ended up not doing it as i couldnt justify buying a turntable for a few albums and i couldnt find them elsewhere.

i would say if it is more common stuff just d/l it but if its obscure like me you might not have much luck.

HTH

mick


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

I record direct into the pc using real player. If I can use it anyone can, just clik tools then record from line in. Its as easy as that. Theres plenty of other software available if you want bells and whistles.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Mainly it's some seventies songs from albums. I don't want to break any laws on download copywrite but I'm not up for paying to obtain old songs which I already have.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

03OKH said:


> I have an USB turntable, they work fine, but the size of the files on my PC were massive.
> 
> I never did get a chance to trim them, as I crashed (Unrelated btw) and lost the files.
> 
> ...


It was probably recording in wav istead of mp3. You'll need to convert the file with a prog like Free rip http://www.freerip.com/download.php wav is studio quality btw but doesnt matter if its recorded from a scratchy old record or 2 bob usb deck


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Mainly it's some seventies songs from albums. I don't want to break any laws on download copywrite but I'm not up for paying to obtain old songs which I already have.


but you are going to have to pay for the kit and software anyway.....


----------

